# Weathertech Stuff



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Weathertech Stuff ***pics added****

I ordered a set of weathertech mats and vent visors, should be here tomorrow or the day after. as soon as I get them I will pop of some pics and let you guys know about fitment. I know some of you have been wondering about the vent visors


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I ordered a set of weathertech mats and vent visors, should be here tomorrow or the day after. as soon as I get them I will pop of some pics and let you guys know about fitment. I know some of you have been wondering about the vent visors


I look forward to your review. I too am waiting on the visors along with a curt hitch and husky mats/trunk liner which should all be here by the end of the week. Hopefully there aren't any problems with the fitment. :hope:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the GM/Chevy all weather mats in now....they were free. I do plan on replacing them with Weathertech at some point. We have them in our '10 Eqiuinox and they are a top notch product. We have them in front and in the rear cargo aarea.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The vent visors came in today and went on with almost no problems. My driver side front keeps hitting the window on closing so have to see if it settles into abetter position over time. I like them alot, very low profile against the side of the car.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

These do look nice....do they install in a channel somehow or are there adhesives involved??


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They all go in the channel, the rears also have an adhesive tape on them to keep them locked up tight


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Nick, can you snap some picks of the mats plz.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

They seem to kinda just flow with the curves of the car, and without sticking out too much. Thanks for the pics. I swear every time I see that blue car of yours I get a bit mesmerized! :th_coolio:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Hey Nick, can you snap some picks of the mats plz.


Mats did not show yet, should be here today and I will get pics


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I swear every time I see that blue car of yours I get a bit mesmerized! :th_coolio:


Thanks, Imperial Blue is pretty cool, really popped after a few coats of Zaino. Strangely enough I wanted the Crystal Red but 6Spd ECOs were tough to get at that point. This was the first one in the area I live in, I had around 10 dealers try to buy it out from my dealer weeks before it was even delivered. I told them I'd trade straight up for a CTS-V.....


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good, mine still haven't come in yet... Ordered mine on 9/14
Did you get the light or tinted?

The floor mats are excellent had mine for 2 weeks, they fit nicely only gripe is that they don't 'snap' in like the factory carpet pieces. There are molds for it but there is some minimal movement due to not snapping down.

BTW where did you order your stuff? Just called about my deflectors and was told it will be at least 2 weeks before they ship because they are on backorder...MAD!!!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey FatKidsCruze, I'm not sure where NBrehm ordered his from, but I ordered my dark tint ones from ebay. Shipping is 2-6 days. Here's the link:







WeatherTech® Window Deflectors - 2011-2012 - Chevrolet Cruze | eBay They arrived this morning.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmmm, I think I'll be calling back and cancelling my order then. Might just use the money for tint.
Sorry for the derailment NBrehm.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Hey FatKidsCruze, I'm not sure where NBrehm ordered his from, but I ordered my dark tint ones from ebay. Shipping is 2-6 days. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the Dark tint off of Ebay


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> The vent visors came in today and went on with almost no problems. My driver side front keeps hitting the window on closing so have to see if it settles into abetter position over time. I like them alot, very low profile against the side of the car.


I was wondering about that as I have Weathertech in-channel visors on my wifes Civic and and she has the same problem. It is so tight that the windows don't completly seal shut when closed and one corner actually chipped off during last winter when the visor was frozen. It is also impossible to get your fingers between the visor and window to wipe off the water after a car wash.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Floormats came in today, perfect fit and I like how they make use of the original snaps ont he floor to keep them in place. I won't go into how to install them, if you can't install a floormat then I cannot help you


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I was wondering about that as I have Weathertech in-channel visors on my wifes Civic and and she has the same problem. It is so tight that the windows don't completly seal shut when closed and one corner actually chipped off during last winter when the visor was frozen. It is also impossible to get your fingers between the visor and window to wipe off the water after a car wash.


It seems to have sorted itself out, obviously the window will bump it when it closes since it is in the channel but no more binding at all


----------

